# Toy Senior Poodle Owners: What Kibble Do You Feed?



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

I dont. Eve is 11yrs old and is on Honest Kitchen Love and she does great on it! It is dehydrated "raw", altho not raw as the meat is cooked during the process. Her blood work has come out good for the last few years, altho she does have allergies and can only eat that particular recipe. They have a lot of different recipes and the food travels well. You just add warm water. BTW it is the only USDA human grade dog food out there. If she wasn't allergic, I would have kept her on Fromm's Four Star Nutritional kibble.. they have both grain and grain free and she had no issues eating it


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I have never had a Vet tell my to change my dog's diet due to age. With Tangee's heart disease they told me not to give any human foods containing sodium, but never said to change her dog food. I looked at the labels wondering about that, and did not see any ingredients that would have significant sodium.
It should also be noted that even though they were concerned about her kidneys because of the diuretics, still they never told me to decrease her protein - in addition to high protein dog foods, she was eating fresh chicken, steak, or hamburger every day.


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

georgiapeach said:


> Does anyone else have a senior toy poodle?
> 
> Hello
> I have 5 seniors at my house right now, 4 are my dogs and one 11 - 12 year old foster dog. I just wanted to give a SHOUT OUT to senior dogs. THey are a pleasure and really are a great dog to have in the house.
> ...


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

DogAware.com Kidney Disease: Is a Low-Protein Diet Desirable or Necessary?

*Just a paragraph:*



> Following are links to a series of articles and studies on the roles of protein and phosphorus in the diet of dogs with kidney disease, supporting the idea that reducing protein in the diet does not slow the progression of kidney disease nor prolong life, and is unnecessary unless it is needed to relieve symptoms of uremia (very high creatinine and BUN), or if your dog has significant proteinuria (protein in the urine, in which case moderate but not severe protein restriction is indicated). I have provided excerpts from these articles, but I would encourage you to read them in their entirety if you are dealing with a dog with kidney disease, as many of them contain a great deal more information than I will show here.


*More:*

*This is very informative*

DogAware.com Articles: Diets for Senior Dogs

*Just a snippet:*



> The truth is that there is no reason to feed a lower protein diet to senior dogs. While lower protein diets have traditionally been recommended for senior dogs based on assumptions such as those above, we now know that a protein-rich diet is especially important for older dogs, due to the fact that their systems are less efficient at metabolizing protein. Recent studies show that healthy older dogs may need as much as 50 percent more protein than their younger adult counterparts.


Be careful what vets tell you. I'm sorry to be so blunt, but I've run into so many that don't appear to be keeping up with recent science and that includes nutrition as well as behavioral and vaccine advice. I just had one (not my regular vet) try to push Science Diet on Jose` to help his acid reflux. I said to her that Science Diet has no meat and she tried to convince me that dogs don't need much meat, that Science Diet is great. I guess if you like to feed your dog poultry bi-products sprinkled into a mass of corn and wheat and a bunch of things I can't pronounce that don't sound like food. I've had vets in the past tell me my senior dog needs lower protein. But I did my own research and all that is myth.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks for your replies. I agree that vets often aren't nutrition experts. After this bag of Wellness Small Breed Senior, I may change Sunny to my boxer's current food, which is Acana Chicken and Burbank Potato (4.5 stars). Like I said, he seems to do well on almost any food I've fed him so far. I always feed a decent kibble., but this Wellness is probably the lowest ranking one I've fed in a long time (4 stars).


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

PoodleFoster said:


> georgiapeach said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone else have a senior toy poodle?
> ...


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Well the cardiologist today said no diet changes for almost 13 year old Teaka except to add some fish oil for her heart.


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Hi
I've been feeding my dogs Kirkland brand Natures Domain. Right now we are using the beef, but have used the salmon previously. My dogs do very well on this. My standard poodle had terrible ear issues for a very long time until we went grain free. His ears have been great ever since.
My foster dogs eat the same thing, usually.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

I have used Precise Naturals Senior which has the lowest ash and sodium levels I could find, Works well for my Darby when I rotate her onto it.


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

We use Wellness kibble also. Occassionally we give them the Wellness canned food mixed with the kibble. I like that it is grain free and is specifically for senior dogs. (My two tpoos are also 9).


----------

